# XUZHOU | Central International Plaza | 259m x 2 | 66 fl | 58 fl | U/C



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

really slow hno:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-03-29 by 王甜


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 漫步于繁华都市
 * Walk in the heart of the city*

*06.27.2016 *


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

On hold and have been for 2 years. According to Gaoloumi works are scheduled to restart in March this year.










Posted by Not enough on Gaolumi

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/1065


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 14 by 不足道出

work could resume very soon


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by  魔界小王子 posted on 2020-11-15 *

*











































*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot about these. Glad they are resuming!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 阭枫



























































*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

We are back in business, baby!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Xuzhou is a pretty underrated city 😭 😭


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*2020.12.31 via wbhsjs





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

New renderings:






德基广场最新效果图 - 徐州 - 摩天族


德基广场最新效果图 ,摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By safeteam on Gaoloumi


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 13









灯火徐州 by voteforrheese on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-10 by 城建XZ摩天


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

two more 250-meter buildings in Xuzhou


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 15:*








徐州是唯一一个铁路贯穿市中心的城市吧. by 🐘 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-28 by miaofaan


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, more skyscrapers at lesser know chinese cities


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, please, updates


----------

